# DRSE fags



## REDDOG309 (Aug 5, 2016)

I think I will ban a few of them for lack of participation, Discuss.....


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think I will ban a few of them for lack of participation, Discuss.....




....by whatever means necessary !!!


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 5, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think I will ban a few of them for lack of participation, Discuss.....



you fat fuck you don?t have the balls to ban anyone, grow a pair and step up to the Taco stand and ban someone and then prove you have banned them empty threats everyday of your miserable life, you and Watson, AKA Griffith are long lost relatives who come from a family of ball less men. And hideous wives


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## azza1971 (Aug 6, 2016)

charley said:


>




Thats the bitch Reddog and Griffith have been sharing for years.........The Power Of Christ Compels You The Power Of Christ Compels You


----------



## the_predator (Aug 6, 2016)

charley said:


>


.....maybe with enough tren


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 6, 2016)

lolz, if they havent posted in a year they wont know. ban WP first


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think I will ban a few of them for lack of participation, Discuss.....



You do what you think is right.

The future of ASF is in your hands since you killed it.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Aug 6, 2016)

This place is like Chernobyl. 

Only a few left..


----------



## charley (Aug 6, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You do what you think is right.
> 
> The future of ASF is in your hands since you killed it.



.... hey Captn', correct me if you will, but I thought this was IronMag Forum.....    ...


----------



## SeattlesBest (Aug 6, 2016)

charley said:


> .... hey Captn', correct me if you will, but I thought this was IronMag Forum.....    ...


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2016)

charley said:


> .... hey Captn', correct me if you will, but I thought this was IronMag Forum.....    ...


same sponsors same owner, just less people who give a shit


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Aug 7, 2016)

Drse are as useless as tits on a bull....or a don't approach childrens playground court order on Azza.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2016)

charley said:


> .... hey Captn', correct me if you will, but I thought this was IronMag Forum.....    ...



They are both fucked. ASF more so cause they don't yet know they're POZZed.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 20, 2016)

Thats why the RDRSE is up in this place ...fuck you all I killed this place .. You'er welcome


----------



## XYZ (Aug 30, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I think I will ban a few of them for lack of participation, Discuss.....



How's that workin' for you thus far?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You do what you think is right.
> 
> The future of ASF is in your hands since you killed it.



I killed this place Fuck the DRSE..the RDRSE rules


----------



## Watson (Oct 18, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you fat fuck you don?t have the balls to ban anyone, grow a pair and step up to the Taco stand and ban someone and then prove you have banned them empty threats everyday of your miserable life, you and Watson, AKA Griffith are long lost relatives who come from a family of ball less men. And hideous wives



we all seen the filthy beast you mount.............


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dark Geared God said:


> I killed this place Fuck the DRSE..the RDRSE rules



I rule this place, not you or the DRSE.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 19, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> I rule this place, not you or the DRSE.....


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 19, 2016)

does anyone from the drse even post here anyone


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2016)

Only me and Jimmy are left.  We made enough in blow jobs and free shit to last 2 lifetimes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## independent (Oct 20, 2016)

Pity post.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 22, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Only me and Jimmy are left.  We made enough in blow jobs and free shit to last 2 lifetimes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


well since the drse deserted this place, lets regroup the guys here into a new brand name. how about the "IMF" iron mag faggots


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2016)

Good plan!

I think this time we can exclude Jesus though 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> well since the drse deserted this place, lets regroup the guys here into a new brand name. how about the "IMF" iron mag faggots



....   IMF is ok, but how about 'IMFF' ... iron mag fist fuckers...





...the fisting guy is either looking for this dudes lunch, or his car keys....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2016)

Lol wtf?


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## Watson (Oct 23, 2016)

Charley you just posted some nasty shit bro....


----------



## charley (Oct 23, 2016)

Watson said:


> Charley you just posted some nasty shit bro....




.... ..  maybe he is looking for some spare change !?!?!?!


----------



## Watson (Oct 24, 2016)

charley said:


> .... ..  maybe he is looking for some spare change !?!?!?!



ive got a feeling that's how Trump will feel after the election....


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 7, 2016)

The DRSE have all had to get jobs to pay for their Star Wars movie tickets.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 15, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Only me and Jimmy are left.  We made enough in blow jobs and free shit to last 2 lifetimes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



We are like a dark force... Waiting for the prefect opportunity to pop back up... Like a boner after a nap


----------



## charley (Nov 15, 2016)

dieseljimmy said:


> We are like a dark force... Waiting for the prefect opportunity to pop back up... Like a boner after a nap




... wake me when it's over...    hey Dj can you get rid of the Yeni .'nooooooooooo ' post, put it some where else..  the Captn' won't do it, he has a 'thang' for Yeni...


----------



## SheriV (Nov 15, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> well since the drse deserted this place, lets regroup the guys here into a new brand name. how about the "IMF" iron mag faggots



Iron mag faggots is catchy


----------



## SheriV (Nov 15, 2016)

justhav2p said:


> The DRSE have all had to get jobs to pay for their Star Wars movie tickets.



Why would disrespect star wars like that...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2016)

charley said:


> ... wake me when it's over...    hey Dj can you get rid of the Yeni .'nooooooooooo ' post, put it some where else..  the Captn' won't do it, he has a 'thang' for Yeni...



No one porks my Yeni but me!


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## charley (Nov 17, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> No one porks my Yeni but me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk




..we can see that !!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2016)

God damn
Still making threads about internet gangs


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 23, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> God damn
> Still making threads about internet gangs



Well yeah that and livin large thank you very much....


----------



## CG (Dec 24, 2016)

Drse is back. 

Reddog has been dethroned. 

Cap is the true king


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 24, 2016)

the old school IMFers are taking over, qualifications are that you never left, have gotten an infection from pars, negged one of eddies gimmicks, repped azza at least once when he was in the red, and pm'd little wing for tit pics


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> the old school IMFers are taking over, qualifications are that you never left, have gotten an infection from pars, negged one of eddies gimmicks, repped azza at least once when he was in the red, and pm'd little wing for tit pics


I think I'm the only one who's never asked Sheri for nudes. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 24, 2016)

independent said:


> I think I'm the only one who's never asked Sheri for nudes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Several havent...Jimmy pulled reverse psychology on me...

Asf would prefer I diaf


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 24, 2016)

independent said:


> I think I'm the only one who's never asked Sheri for nudes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sher seemed like a more sophisticated type to me, but in hindsight maybe I shouldnt have made that assumption


----------



## SheriV (Dec 24, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> Sher seemed like a more sophisticated type to me, but in hindsight maybe I shouldnt have made that assumption




..
I started out that way then quickly fell into a spiral
I generally don't feel like I need nudity attn


----------



## CG (Dec 25, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Several havent...Jimmy pulled reverse psychology on me...
> 
> Asf would prefer I diaf



I think my offer of nudes for an OG IM shirt shouldn't count, cause I would never give it up. 

Oh and fuck asf


----------



## CG (Dec 25, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> the old school IMFers are taking over, qualifications are that you never left, have gotten an infection from pars, negged one of eddies gimmicks, repped azza at least once when he was in the red, and pm'd little wing for tit pics



Bonus points if you ever got negged beyond any compressible repair and bounced back


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 26, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Bonus points if you ever got negged beyond any compressible repair and bounced back



DRSE negged me into the red back in the hey day, they were good times....


----------



## charley (Dec 26, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> Bonus points if you ever got negged beyond any compressible repair and bounced back




,,, one guy here kept me in the 'red' until I posted that 'I was sorry' for being a 'noob'......    ah yes..  big fun [not]..........      ..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> I think my offer of nudes for an OG IM shirt shouldn't count, cause I would never give it up.
> 
> Oh and fuck asf



So you're letting me know it's a bad deal up front...good to know


----------

